# Unfortunate outcome and decision making.



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

*WARNING VERY GRAPHIC*

Very sad to see a simple racing incident end up like this. This could have waited till they were in the pits at the end of the race.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKFhWa3-RU4#t=48


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

yes its very sad to see and I bet now you will see more regulations on not getting out of your car in pitch black conditions...


----------

